# Cubecart question...change color to bring up new prod page



## FeelinIt (Jun 20, 2007)

I have set up color options for my shirt but would like to display the new shirt when they choose it from the drop down list such that the new product page is displayed. Has anyone done this already? And if so would you be willing to share the code before I dive in to this mess!?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You may want to check in the cubecartforums.org site to see if there's already a mod written for this. If not, there are a lot of coders in that forum that may be able to do it for you.

I haven't done it yet, but it sounds like a useful mod.


----------

